
Unicode/Emoji in URLs are bad and can be dangerous - v4n4d1s
http://xn--https-5w14d.cf/paypal.com/
======
runnr_az
While there are concerns here, this whole thing is a total red herring.

For what it's worth, here's our general position on these issues:
[https://medium.com/@Emoji_Domains/ssac-
response-d8d2ad6e800c](https://medium.com/@Emoji_Domains/ssac-
response-d8d2ad6e800c)

